# Plaster Skull Score



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When Spooky1 and I were up in Ohio visiting my parents this past weekend, my mom made casual reference to a skull in the basement. I suspect it originally belonged to one of my nephews, but we will give it a much better home than my mom's basement

Here are a couple photos. There is a hole in the base of the neck, so adding a tealight or candle to light him up will work very nicely. It's also a fair-sized piece, as you can tell by the comparison with my skull:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, that is big. Lucky your Mom remembered it.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice find Roxy!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

How cool are finds like that! Nice size indeed - I can't wait to see it incorporated in the haunt this year!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great score... I agree, a candle will look great in that.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Wow, awesome piece!! Love it when you stumble on gems like that!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That's you on the left ?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I wondered who'd be the first to make that comment

I've been mulling over ideas as to how to use this guy since it's pretty much a decorative piece. He would make a good jack-o-lantern with a light inside, and I'm also going to look at pictures of decorated or tattooed skulls to see if there's a pattern that we could use as a model for painting the skull.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You know its larger size would make it a good model for a mask done with latex.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

He would make an excellent base for paper mache clones. You could have whole piles of these all around your yard.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

BD beat me by "that much"!

Great minds think a like!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"skull clones" - I love it I could hang them from the trees, too.

I've not worked with latex as a mask making tool, but I know I could find help here if we went that route. And you're right, BD, the size of the skull would certainly lend itself to that.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

man I love skulls! That is a killer score!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I love the whole tattoo idea - I could picture something tribal on that. Basic black ink only, no colors. That is an awesome find!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice score Roxy!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

No matter which route you go, please be sure to continue sharing his "fate" with us.


----------

